# Crested Gecko Thread!!



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Any pics, stories and Questions allowed


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

MaMExotics said:


> Any pics, stories and Questions allowed


There is already a rhacodactylus thread which has died 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/626659-rhacodactylus-thread-6.html


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> There is already a rhacodactylus thread which has died
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/626659-rhacodactylus-thread-6.html


 yea thats a Rhac thread this is just for crested geckos


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

MaMExotics said:


> yea thats a Rhac thread this is just for crested geckos


My point was, if there isn't enough people wanting to talk about the rhacs as a whole then i doubt there will be enough to keep this thread alive either :lol2:
We'll see though :2thumb:

here's a few pictures of mine


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

oh and here's one of momo from just now :2thumb:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Heres some picture of my blonde harlequin "splat"
































when hes fired up he is almost black and gold iwill get pics of that tomorrow


----------



## DrChino (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's some pics I've taken of my Yoshi over the last few months:


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

i think this will be a good thread cos a few ppl have cresty's now
heres a few of tali


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> My point was, if there isn't enough people wanting to talk about the rhacs as a whole then i doubt there will be enough to keep this thread alive either :lol2:
> We'll see though :2thumb:
> 
> here's a few pictures of mine


DO like the way momo's sides look like fire... eg the bigger at the bottom to thinner at the top look... if that makes sense lol... 

a few of mine...

Lysander - tri coloured extreme harly








Lucifer - Blonde








Lynx - 100% Pinner








Lexi - 90% Pinner









No pic for Lexus - but she is a tangerine quad pin stripe, or pin with latteral stripes. 

Leyla - Halloween









L2 - One of my latest

















Got a couple more females but no pics of them on that tinypic site.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

jasont21 said:


> DO like the way momo's sides look like fire... eg the bigger at the bottom to thinner at the top look... if that makes sense lol...
> 
> a few of mine...
> 
> ...


Thanks, I think horus' look more like flames, with the bits at the top 'flying' off but know what you mean!

Stunning collection, must of taken you a while to get all those :notworthy:
Obviously leyla is my favoruite, shame she hasn't got more patterning but i'm guessing it's something you'll be trying to achieve through breeding?
not that crestie breeding is really controllable or predictable :whistling2:
I really can't wait to get breeding and see what Momo produces for me!
And then horus will be joining her next year too!

Last night I heard a noise that sounded a lot like one of the cresties hunting and lunging for an insect, but I didn't feed that night so i was like wtf? so turned the lights on to see momo looking at me with a roach sticking out her mouth, turns out they've been living behind the background and one was unlucky enough to venture out :lol2:


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2008)

DrChino said:


> Here's some pics I've taken of my Yoshi over the last few months:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Your photos are amazing...get entering some competitions!!!


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Thanks, I think horus' look more like flames, with the bits at the top 'flying' off but know what you mean!
> 
> Stunning collection, must of taken you a while to get all those :notworthy:
> Obviously leyla is my favoruite, shame she hasn't got more patterning but i'm guessing it's something you'll be trying to achieve through breeding?
> ...


taken just over a year i think. maybe 18 months max, think thats the age of lucifer now give or take a couple of months. 

and no they def arent predictable... these two are clutchmates and i was kinda surprised at how different they were









As for your tanks, i would recommend getting wet tissue of some kind, and stuffing it above the backing. Then when it dries it dries solid and stops bugs getting down the back. Ul prob find you have a few down there. I have to do it with all mine, but its saved the probs of pain in the ass crickets finding ways to hide.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

This is Squishy, he came from pets at home in November last year. He's quite cheeky and will give you the odd nip now and then out of the blue :lol2:









He has grown since these pics!









This is Poco, he came from Wohic at PRAS he's also rather cheeky and very fast! He has also grown since these pics.

















This is Mocha, he came to me all the way from London.. I was told he was quite jumpy, and I was expecting a nut case, but he's one of my calmer cresties :lol2: A very sweet boy.
















And Last but by no means least! My un-named girlie. She came from someone I know in Bristol via a courier on th same night as Mocha  She's normally ok with handling, but at the moment she's gravid and isn't a fan...can't say I blame her! These pics are after she had laid.


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

very nice pics ever one


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> My point was, if there isn't enough people wanting to talk about the rhacs as a whole then i doubt there will be enough to keep this thread alive either :lol2:
> We'll see though :2thumb:
> 
> here's a few pictures of mine
> ...


 I love it when their eyes go all black like that, they always look like they are up to mischeif!!!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm gonna join in too cos I love my cresties :flrt:

Jasont21, your cresties are gorgeous! I absolutely love seeing pics of them hatching, I genuinely can't think of anything more cute than a tiny little face poking out of an egg!

Here's my two, this is Rory when I first got him in January



















And here he is now!



















And this is his sister Sacha, her she is back in January



















And her now


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Great pics guys :flrt:

I'm choosing mine on Sunday and I cant wait!


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> This is Squishy, he came from pets at home in November last year. He's quite cheeky and will give you the odd nip now and then out of the blue :lol2:


Loving the colour of squishy's eyes. great contrast in colours!



manda88 said:


> I'm gonna join in too cos I love my cresties :flrt:
> 
> Jasont21, your cresties are gorgeous! I absolutely love seeing pics of them hatching, I genuinely can't think of anything more cute than a tiny little face poking out of an egg!
> 
> Here's my two, this is Rory when I first got him in January


thanks  if you like hatchling pics... check out....
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/703892-baby-crested-geckos.html
got a couple more on there

and thats some great comparison pics between young and grown on. amazing how much there colours change in time!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Just going to jump on in here with a question. Or two. 1. Just out of curiosity, what is a healthy weight for an adult male crestie? Without being too fat/thin. 
And 2. I have got a bucket load of crix as they were cheap, my crestie hasn't been too enthusiastic about them lately but is getting there! I normally feed him on cgd, most of the time without crix. But if I was going to try and get him to just eat crix, what supplements and how often should I dust them etc, or if it's 'better' to feed cgd and crix in terms of nutrition..then il just have to hope the mountain of crix don't get too big for him before his finished with them!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Dr. Love said:


> Just going to jump on in here with a question. Or two. 1. Just out of curiosity, what is a healthy weight for an adult male crestie? Without being too fat/thin.
> And 2. I have got a bucket load of crix as they were cheap, my crestie hasn't been too enthusiastic about them lately but is getting there! I normally feed him on cgd, most of the time without crix. But if I was going to try and get him to just eat crix, what supplements and how often should I dust them etc, or if it's 'better' to feed cgd and crix in terms of nutrition..then il just have to hope the mountain of crix don't get too big for him before his finished with them!


Anything from 40g up depending on the actualy size of your gecko, if he looks in proportion then he should be fine, highly doubt a crestie fed on CGD will get obese.
You will find a lot of people will recommend a whole load of diets
Some people use only CGD, some people use a mix, some people use insects only but it's rare.
I use mainly insects and then CGD 1 or 2 times a week for the ones that will happily take insects, my two adults are too fussy to do so but momo will take the odd roach or morio worm.
I dust all live food with nutrobal


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Momo last night
Faded background colours, she's black but the stupid camera doesn't think so :bash::bash:


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Anything from 40g up depending on the actualy size of your gecko, if he looks in proportion then he should be fine, highly doubt a crestie fed on CGD will get obese.


Sorta disagree with that bit... well the first part. suppose the 'depends on how big they are' gets round that. 

But i would consider an adult size, as pretty much a gecko that is first able to breed. And i dont mean moraly... i know your morals are very motherly like, but i would consider your 'momo' an adult female. Mid 30 grams would be an adult in my books, but from what your saying shes unhealthy at this weight? yet you obviously care for her?

I would say if you wernt trying to breed a crestie and didnt want to feed it up to a healthy 'breeding' weight, then i would say, like chris said, as long as its in proportion and doesn't look thin (ribs n hips easily showing etc etc) as well as eating, pooing fine etc, then a constant mid 30's would in my book be a pretty healthy adult. 

And this would def be so for males imo. 

If it were female, and breeding was being considered, then yes you would want to head closer to the 40g's but i would say it becomes an adult long before it reaches that weight


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks both of you  his 33g ATM, about a year old, doesn't look fat nor in, but iv seen some crests that look obviously fat.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

jasont21 said:


> Sorta disagree with that bit... well the first part. suppose the 'depends on how big they are' gets round that.
> 
> But i would consider an adult size, as pretty much a gecko that is first able to breed. And i dont mean moraly... i know your morals are very motherly like, but i would consider your 'momo' an adult female. Mid 30 grams would be an adult in my books, but from what your saying shes unhealthy at this weight? yet you obviously care for her?
> 
> ...


Thanks, i hate when i give wrong info :whip:
I just thought 40g and up was a good weight for a fully grown adult as some adults get a lot bigger than that.
Obviously i know momo is an adult and only in the mid 30's atm.
I wasn't saying she was unhealthy i just guess she hasn't reached a breeding weight which i thought was a good weight for a crestie to be, she's not skinny but isn't plump either.
I get what you're saying though, i've learnt on my course than normal animals should have a body score of 3 which is in the middle so like you say, mid 30s, and potential breeders should have mid to low 4 which is on the 'obese' side of the scale but that's because she'll lose some of that conditioning when breeding and will return to a 3 again which is mid 30s?
Again sorry for giving out incorrect info :2thumb:


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Thanks, i hate when i give wrong info :whip:
> I just thought 40g and up was a good weight for a fully grown adult as some adults get a lot bigger than that.
> Obviously i know momo is an adult and only in the mid 30's atm.
> I wasn't saying she was unhealthy i just guess she hasn't reached a breeding weight which i thought was a good weight for a crestie to be, she's not skinny but isn't plump either.
> ...


 
i dont think you ever give out incorrect info unless your telling someone to do something... if you said... your gecko is not healthy until its 40 g's end of... etc... that would be wrong info, but your giving your opinion, i simply gave mine lol. Plus technicaly it was correct in the sense a 40g gecko would be a healthy one. 
At the end of the day a 40g gecko would most def be a healthy one, but as far as that particular question goes, it would have been healthy before that. 
and yeah i would say you were prob about right with the scale side of things. I do think tho that the '3' on the scale as far as cresties go, would not be considered a 4 at 40 grams. Cresties can get pretty large and i have read on these forums of a crestie that in her prime was... something like 90grams... pos more cant remember. Now thats huge... and would prob have been a 5... but she was healthy, just big. (is also a good 10 years old etc)

i would still consider 40's in the '3' scale range. late 40's maybe a 4. difficult to say id say. like their colours... everyone different!

and dr.Love, i have a male that is 18months old? maybe... well yeah around that... and ranges between a constand 32-36g's through out the year depending on whether hes chasing ladies or feeding up for another go. So 33g's at 1 year sound fine! IMO! :lol2:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

jasont21 said:


> i dont think you ever give out incorrect info unless your telling someone to do something... if you said... your gecko is not healthy until its 40 g's end of... etc... that would be wrong info, but your giving your opinion, i simply gave mine lol. Plus technicaly it was correct in the sense a 40g gecko would be a healthy one.
> At the end of the day a 40g gecko would most def be a healthy one, but as far as that particular question goes, it would have been healthy before that.
> and yeah i would say you were prob about right with the scale side of things. I do think tho that the '3' on the scale as far as cresties go, would not be considered a 4 at 40 grams. Cresties can get pretty large and i have read on these forums of a crestie that in her prime was... something like 90grams... pos more cant remember. Now thats huge... and would prob have been a 5... but she was healthy, just big. (is also a good 10 years old etc)
> 
> ...


Would you ever breed a gecko under 40g may i ask?
Say if it got to 2 years old and was around 37g and was maintaing weight at that level despite eating?
I think I could potentially think about it, afterall 40g is a guideline someone made up, not a rule. A lot of breeders used to breed at 30g and then 35g and now 40g seems to be the guide!
Obviously it would again depend on the structure and proportion of the gecko though.
I'm only asking because momo is nearly 2 years old and she's putting on weight really slow, I know she's at a healthy weight now but i still don't think she's at a good enough weight for breeding, but at 37g i think she would be pretty chunky for her size, obviously i'm going to do my best to get her to 40g and then maintain it for a number of weeks before going ahead with the breeding but i was just wondering if she never made the 40g mark would you see it as acceptable?

EDIT: this is for everyone reading the thread, not just jason as obviously it's an opinion not a fact and i'm not going to go ahead with just because one person's opinion was that it is fine :lol2:


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Would you ever breed a gecko under 40g may i ask?
> Say if it got to 2 years old and was around 37g and was maintaing weight at that level despite eating?
> I think I could potentially think about it, afterall 40g is a guideline someone made up, not a rule. A lot of breeders used to breed at 30g and then 35g and now 40g seems to be the guide!
> Obviously it would again depend on the structure and proportion of the gecko though.
> ...


I have done and do breed geckos that are under 40g's. i tend to get them to abover 35 grams tho. so where people used to say 30 and now say 40, i go inbetween lol. 

Again, like with everything else, it depends on the geckos. If your geckos love their food, eat well, breeding at mid 30's shouldn't be a problem. 
I just make sure mine have plenty to eat during and after they are gravid, after laying eggs etc. 
The one thing that quite a few people prob dont realise when they breed them, is that they retain sperm, and where someone may think... 35 grams, 2 eggs... sorted... mine will most often lay 3 sets of eggs before they stop. So if you had a gecko that wasnt too keen on its food, wasnt very active and you were questioning whether it would be a healthy enough to breed at that weight... i would suggest waiting. If however you think it eats well and has had a pretty constant weight, i would have thought it would have been ok. 
The halloween that everyone has seen, leyla. She was first bred at 41 grams, simply because that was when my male was ready and actually showed an interest, after that, she layed and the process continued. at her lowest after 2 sets of eggs she was (i think - at work and dont have my weight book) aprox 35 grams. she eats alot, and after a couple of weeks was back up to 39 grams, has just layed her 3rd set and is now at a quite healthy 39.9 grams. possibly 40.1... i cant remember. ( i remember its close to 40 lol)

another female was similar, but was bred at 38 grams i believe, and again, similar results and is now 37 grams after 3 sets of eggs and will now have a couple of months rest getting back up to as close to her biggest weight as ive had her. 

the males stay away from them once i know they have bred until aprox a month or 2 after they have layed their 3rd set of eggs. (or until they have stopped) more or less. again depends on the gecko lol. 

So... if i were in your shoes... would i breed momo... If she was healthy, had no trouble eating eg. was a piggy from time to time... yeah i prob would. All depends on whether you think she was ready or wether you want to be extra cautious. 

What i would suggest, was wait a month, and weigh her say 1 to 2 times a week for the next month. See how her weight changes and decide after that. If shes still putting on weight, over a month (if it were mine) they would put on between 0.5 and 1.5 grams. 
then you would hopefully be able to work out whether shes continuing to gain... eg you could wait until she gets to what you want her to get to...
or if shes staying constant, then possible think about testing the water so to speak.

EDIT - talking about what weights used to be and are now as far as breeding goes... alot of american breeders still use the 30g rule and it seems to work for them. although alot of them seem to fatten theres up with baby food/ fruit puree.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

jasont21 said:


> I have done and do breed geckos that are under 40g's. i tend to get them to abover 35 grams tho. so where people used to say 30 and now say 40, i go inbetween lol.
> 
> Again, like with everything else, it depends on the geckos. If your geckos love their food, eat well, breeding at mid 30's shouldn't be a problem.
> I just make sure mine have plenty to eat during and after they are gravid, after laying eggs etc.
> ...


Thanks for your opinion, and taking the time to write that huge response :lol2:.

Obviously i'm not looking or willing to take any short cuts, especially when it concerns anothers life, i just don't want to be sat here waiting for 40g to come when it might never happen or need to happen :2thumb:
I weigh her atleast once a week anyway and she's been slowly putting on weight still so obviously she's not at an optimum weight yet, like you said, i'll wait a month or two before looking at whether she's ready to breed or not as this is when she's 2 years old and a good age to start breeding :2thumb:
She seems to eat CGD every other day, but last week she had a few days of eating it every day, so i went infertile egg hunting but found nothing so must just be that she was hungry for some reason :2thumb:
Last night she only ate a bit, but i think that's cos she found that stray roach the other night which made her want to eat less


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Thanks for your opinion, and taking the time to write that huge response :lol2:.
> 
> Obviously i'm not looking or willing to take any short cuts, especially when it concerns anothers life, i just don't want to be sat here waiting for 40g to come when it might never happen or need to happen :2thumb:
> I weigh her atleast once a week anyway and she's been slowly putting on weight still so obviously she's not at an optimum weight yet, like you said, i'll wait a month or two before looking at whether she's ready to breed or not as this is when she's 2 years old and a good age to start breeding :2thumb:
> ...


That one of my problems... i rattle on far too much at times. 

What you just said brings up anther thing that you talk about not doing much of, handling. 

When your gecko has eggs, you can feel them just infront of her rear legs, and they will be very noticeable. Not only that, if you handle them semi regularly, (at least with mine) they will be quite calm when not gravid, but as soon as they have eggs, they hate being handlled and will try to get away whenever they can... anyway...

infertile eggs... you should still be able to feel them whether infertile or not. And weighing your geckos every week will also help you spot when your gecko lays (if gravid etc) as their weight will drop a couple of grams instantly. 

So if you handle them, you can feel the eggs, and you will know when to, or not... to seach for those eggs. 

but yeah, i would do what your doing and wait till your comfortable shes ready


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

jasont21 said:


> That one of my problems... i rattle on far too much at times.
> 
> What you just said brings up anther thing that you talk about not doing much of, handling.
> 
> ...


I find their appetites are a lot better when i have a hands off approach, but that's just me, I will try get a feel tonight of how a normal gecko should feel and then when i breed her i'll try and notice the difference, this would definitely be handy skill to have!
I handle them about twice a week if that, i find momo will just come to the front of the viv whenever i open the doors anyway and i let her walk across my hands for a few minutes before plonking her back on her ledge but that's voluntary handling when she comes to me, i feel no need to grab them and get them out and have them walk on me as this is only for the benefit of me from the way i look at it, obviously having them calm is a useful thing to have aswell and all my geckos bar my juvi are calm when out :2thumb:

I think the hardest part of me breeding her will be finding her eggs in a 90x45x45 exo terra :lol2:
But i'm going to introduce the male for a few hours then take out when i witness a successful copulation, that way i can predict laying dates and keep an extra close eye on her around the dates i predict, am i right in thinking they're generally gravid for around a month?


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> I find their appetites are a lot better when i have a hands off approach, but that's just me, I will try get a feel tonight of how a normal gecko should feel and then when i breed her i'll try and notice the difference, this would definitely be handy skill to have!
> I handle them about twice a week if that, i find momo will just come to the front of the viv whenever i open the doors anyway and i let her walk across my hands for a few minutes before plonking her back on her ledge but that's voluntary handling when she comes to me, i feel no need to grab them and get them out and have them walk on me as this is only for the benefit of me from the way i look at it, obviously having them calm is a useful thing to have aswell and all my geckos bar my juvi are calm when out :2thumb:
> 
> I think the hardest part of me breeding her will be finding her eggs in a 90x45x45 exo terra :lol2:
> But i'm going to introduce the male for a few hours then take out when i witness a successful copulation, that way i can predict laying dates and keep an extra close eye on her around the dates i predict, am i right in thinking they're generally gravid for around a month?


yeah thats one reason why i dont have huge vivs... have you got a lay box? if you can keep a moist lay box at the back of the tank, and get it in there early, you may find that she will use it for eggs rather than the soil. Thats what ive done for mine and so far, all eggs have been layed in them. makes things a whole lot easier. 

They are gravid for around a month, and will lay each month there after until (for mine) there 3 months of sperm are used up! 

heres the dates of a couple of my females egg layings...

Lilly - March 11th, April 20th, June 6th
Lola - March 22nd, May 2nd, June 7th

and lastly Leyla... who is scarily on time pretty much without fail.. the last 3

April 10th, May 11th, June 11th


----------



## 064ldingla (Nov 8, 2009)

hi, sorry to hijack thread - anyone got advice on handling my 1 year old? i'm always nervous of losing him...

thanks


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

jasont21 said:


> yeah thats one reason why i dont have huge vivs... have you got a lay box? if you can keep a moist lay box at the back of the tank, and get it in there early, you may find that she will use it for eggs rather than the soil. Thats what ive done for mine and so far, all eggs have been layed in them. makes things a whole lot easier.
> 
> They are gravid for around a month, and will lay each month there after until (for mine) there 3 months of sperm are used up!
> 
> ...


I do have a lay box (ice cream tub with hole in the top) but it's at the front, will move it to the back corner later on when she's awake as she sleeps above it quite low for some reason :bash:
I think i need to refill it as i have a sand/soil mix in it atm and it's really thick so i'm thinking she might have a hard time digging down into it. it is a lot deeper than her substrate though so hoping that will encourage her to use it :2thumb:
I think it'll be a lot easier as i've only got one female ready for my first season, then my juvi will be ready this time next year so will then have two and then will gradually increase hopefully :2thumb:
Hoping to hold the hatchlings back for atleast 6 months depending on how they look at birth (if they show promise of been halloweens they'll be kept 6 months and maybe as holdbacks) or sell at around 2 months if they're not halloweens


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> I do have a lay box (ice cream tub with hole in the top) but it's at the front, will move it to the back corner later on when she's awake as she sleeps above it quite low for some reason :bash:
> I think i need to refill it as i have a sand/soil mix in it atm and it's really thick so i'm thinking she might have a hard time digging down into it. it is a lot deeper than her substrate though so hoping that will encourage her to use it :2thumb:
> I think it'll be a lot easier as i've only got one female ready for my first season, then my juvi will be ready this time next year so will then have two and then will gradually increase hopefully :2thumb:
> Hoping to hold the hatchlings back for atleast 6 months depending on how they look at birth (if they show promise of been halloweens they'll be kept 6 months and maybe as holdbacks) or sell at around 2 months if they're not halloweens


thats pretty much the same ill be doing... but it depends on how many i have... the way i look at it... in 6-12 months time i will have 6 breedable females minimum... now if each one of those layed 2 eggs a month, thats 12 eggs a month... it takes 3 months for mine to hatch, so thats 36 eggs, then if i keep those that hatch for 6 months, at one time or another... im going to have 64 babies to look after if i kept all for 6 months... lol... so at the mo, unless they will be extra special, eg leyla or lysander, then i will be finding most of them new homes at about 5 grams. pos 4.. but depends. 


064ldingla - YOur not hijacking.. this is apparently about cresties after all! lol... i would suggest trying to feed your crestie cgd etc, on the end of a wooden looly stick, then gradually get smaller - eg half a stick, until it will lick from your finger. Once it does that withought running away, just put your hand infront of it, nudge its bum (lightly dont prod) and it should move forward onto you. Then just take your time, 

If your worried about it jumping away or running away and getting lost, then hold it in its enclosure so you know how it acts and moves until you feel confident to hold it .. say i your living room etc. 

they arent really that fast tho though lol... unless you take it out and leave it out, you'll struggle to lose it - the closest one of mine has gotten to escaping was when lucifer jumped from my hand onto the wall, and climbed up to the ceiling. lucking being 6'4 i could reach him lol
If your worried about it jumping and falling, hold it on your bed or sit down onthe floor and handle it. They are quite hardy


----------



## brickdagecko (May 12, 2011)

im thinking of changing my cresties substrate from cypress terain to coconut terrain, this wont freak or stress her out, will it?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

jasont21 said:


> thats pretty much the same ill be doing... but it depends on how many i have... the way i look at it... in 6-12 months time i will have 6 breedable females minimum... now if each one of those layed 2 eggs a month, thats 12 eggs a month... it takes 3 months for mine to hatch, so thats 36 eggs, then if i keep those that hatch for 6 months, at one time or another... im going to have 64 babies to look after if i kept all for 6 months... lol... so at the mo, unless they will be extra special, eg leyla or lysander, then i will be finding most of them new homes at about 5 grams. pos 4.. but depends.


That is a lot of geckos :lol2:
you plan on getting some tables at shows in the future?
I'd love too but i know by the time I have enough geckos to sell, hopefully i'll have my own reptile shop so can't book a table if i'm a business


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

brickdagecko said:


> im thinking of changing my cresties substrate from cypress terain to coconut terrain, this wont freak or stress her out, will it?


 
i have used it before with them, and it shouldnt freak them out, but it is harder to spot clean, and crickets hide in it far too well. Thats why i no longer use it. Plus for some reason they liked sleeping in it... which was annoying cos it meant i alaws thought they had escaped until i dug around looking for them...


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> That is a lot of geckos :lol2:
> you plan on getting some tables at shows in the future?
> I'd love too but i know by the time I have enough geckos to sell, hopefully i'll have my own reptile shop so can't book a table if i'm a business


eventually i will do. Although at the mo prob only the pompey one seeing as i only live 30 mins from it. Doncaster may be a bit of a trek if i only have say 10 geckos to sell.... all depends on what i do with my females and what i want to breed i guess. but yeah i will be getting a table at some sorta show eventually.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

jasont21 said:


> eventually i will do. Although at the mo prob only the pompey one seeing as i only live 30 mins from it. Doncaster may be a bit of a trek if i only have say 10 geckos to sell.... all depends on what i do with my females and what i want to breed i guess. but yeah i will be getting a table at some sorta show eventually.


That's cool!
I'm going to the kempton show this year as it's 15 minutes away from my grandad's house, no other ones anywhere close to me 
I suppose the market for cresties is already covered at shows already though by other big breedrs so no point having a table unless you have something really special which you should have from your beautiful cresties


----------



## brickdagecko (May 12, 2011)

jasont21 said:


> i have used it before with them, and it shouldnt freak them out, but it is harder to spot clean, and crickets hide in it far too well. Thats why i no longer use it. Plus for some reason they liked sleeping in it... which was annoying cos it meant i alaws thought they had escaped until i dug around looking for them...


oh i find it hard spot cleaning cypress, i thought coconut would be easier, i wanted substrate easy to clean but not papertowels bcus i like the natural look. so any other substrate you could suggest


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

brickdagecko said:


> oh i find it hard spot cleaning cypress, i thought coconut would be easier, i wanted substrate easy to clean but not papertowels bcus i like the natural look. so any other substrate you could suggest


 
i use this 
http://www.underworldproducts.co.uk/index.php/reptile/komodo-forest-terrains/komodo-tropical-terrain

or similar




Chris18 said:


> That's cool!
> I'm going to the kempton show this year as it's 15 minutes away from my grandad's house, no other ones anywhere close to me
> I suppose the market for cresties is already covered at shows already though by other big breedrs so no point having a table unless you have something really special which you should have from your beautiful cresties


yeah exactly, hense im not going this year as i wont know if ill have anything worth selling. Planning on going to hamm later this yaer or next year to find an extreme female and want some other blood lines. My extremes are going to be exepensive to buy tho... i get quite picky abuot what my geckos look like lol. But if your gna pay £400 for one... may as well make sure its a gooden! No harm in taking a long trip once in a while. Its not like there that often


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

bump :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Karagain (Apr 28, 2011)

these are my cresties  I picked up Sherlock (yellow larger one) from pets at home in January and I picked up Watson (red, smaller one) 2 months ago from the reptile shop I was doing work experience at  Sherlock is a comfirmed female and looking forward for the little one to go in with her


----------



## Karagain (Apr 28, 2011)

Watson 


























Sherlock


----------



## mrmrcarey (Jan 2, 2009)

One of our females laid 2 eggs 72days ago not having been with a male for around 360 days, both eggs hatched the other day. Anyone else had viable eggs after any longer? 

She did lay 2 more a month later, candled for fertilisation and a vein was present but we decided not to incubate so if they hatched it would have been 400days since her last male encounter produced offspring.

Amazing animals.


----------



## brickdagecko (May 12, 2011)

wondering how do u guys feed your cresties meal worms, should i hand feed them or put them in the food bowl and will my crestie take them from the bowl, also how many shall i feed my crestie


----------



## wildenglishrose (Oct 6, 2010)

Cadbury








Leo








Both of them


----------



## lunavn (Mar 1, 2011)

*Help please*

I'm thinking bout getting some crested geckos and was wondering if anyone had good advise on how to keep them I currently keep snakes but am yet to branch into lizards thanks x


----------



## MAB90 (Dec 27, 2010)

lunavn said:


> I'm thinking bout getting some crested geckos and was wondering if anyone had good advise on how to keep them I currently keep snakes but am yet to branch into lizards thanks x


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...rested-gecko-rhacodactylus-ciliatus-care.html

There ya go!


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

MAB90 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...rested-gecko-rhacodactylus-ciliatus-care.html
> 
> There ya go!


Thats the first care sheet I read- very informative. :no1:


----------



## squisgys4444 (Jun 11, 2011)

im thinking of getting a cresty , in a 45 x 45 x 60 set up how many crestys can you keep in it ?: :whistling2:


----------



## MAB90 (Dec 27, 2010)

squisgys4444 said:


> im thinking of getting a cresty , in a 45 x 45 x 60 set up how many crestys can you keep in it ?: :whistling2:


Youd only want to keep 1 in that size setup as they do grow quite big, will use all the space given and its your choice housing multiples but they might not get on, just to bear in mind so youd need another setup incase they do fight.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Horus (juvi female) looking quite chunky now :2thumb:










Horus (male)










And Momo Enjoying her after roach CGD, I always offer both on the insect nights just incase they're not full from them


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Here's me and Mocha... please excuse the face, I'm trying to hide my hamster face (had wisdom teeth out on monday) :blush:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

This is my first Crestie Kora



















she pooped on my hand this evening :lol2: What an honour!


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

My new crestie tank.

Replanted yesterday as the original plants died.

The hanging plants are plastic, the ferns bromeliad ect in the soil are real.

Issues with high humidity & drainage, new drainage layer & lowered the automatic humidifier controlled by a reptile humidity controller.

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm265/spottymint/DSC_0003-3.jpg
http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm265/spottymint/DSC_0002-2.jpg

I like this thread as I can see cresties I like, before I purchase my gecko, Chris' Halloween Harly is the winner so far, but the 100% (Lynx) pinner is in 2nd, Lysander is nice (sadly named after the *** packet!) a long stary that one & I like Yoshi too as well as the other pinner 90%.:flrt:

No offence to anyones gecko's, I just like pinners & harly's & especially the high contrast ones.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

spottymint said:


> My new crestie tank.
> 
> Replanted yesterday as the original plants died.
> 
> ...


OOOOO that viv is lush!

Thanks for the compliments on Momo, I think if jason's leyla had momo's markings then it'd be the best crestie ever as leyla's colours are just stunning!

I just weighted momo and she's now 36.5g! when i weighed her 5 days ago she was 34.1 so someone has been eating good :whistling2: not long till breeding time, think i'm waiting till a bit into august as i dont want her laying eggs in supposedly the hottest month of the year as it'll raise incubation temps thus shorting incubation time and i wanted them as long as possible :2thumb:


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> OOOOO that viv is lush!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on Momo, I think if jason's leyla had momo's markings then it'd be the best crestie ever as leyla's colours are just stunning!
> 
> I just weighted momo and she's now 36.5g! when i weighed her 5 days ago she was 34.1 so someone has been eating good :whistling2: not long till breeding time, think i'm waiting till a bit into august as i dont want her laying eggs in supposedly the hottest month of the year as it'll raise incubation temps thus shorting incubation time and i wanted them as long as possible :2thumb:


think if shes putting on that much weight in that short amount of time its def worth waitng till the 40 g's you wanted. 
And yeah leyla would be more awesome with more pattern but i quite like the fact you get to see alot of black on her. My lyander prob has a blacker base colour, but you can hardly see any of it due to all the pattern. But yeah momo + leyla would be awesome lol. Shame one of them isnt male. would make an awesome pairing. 

Oh and ta spotty mint. ill settle for 2nd n 3rd haha although i have no idea what a *** packet is...:lol2:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

jasont21 said:


> think if shes putting on that much weight in that short amount of time its def worth waitng till the 40 g's you wanted.
> And yeah leyla would be more awesome with more pattern but i quite like the fact you get to see alot of black on her. My lyander prob has a blacker base colour, but you can hardly see any of it due to all the pattern. But yeah momo + leyla would be awesome lol. Shame one of them isnt male. would make an awesome pairing.
> 
> Oh and ta spotty mint. ill settle for 2nd n 3rd haha although i have no idea what a *** packet is...:lol2:


Yeh that's what i was thinking anyway, the way she's going it'll be before mid august anyway and if she goes over 40g by then it's a bonus for sure!
There isn't many male halloweens around i have to admit, one reason why i'm holding most mine back, think if i get a nice halloween male hatch out it might be possible i would breed back to momo for one generation. Hopefully i'm getting another male aswell to pair with horus when she's old enough so i'll have two halloween bloodlines which i can then breed the offspring too eachother :2thumb:


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Yeh that's what i was thinking anyway, the way she's going it'll be before mid august anyway and if she goes over 40g by then it's a bonus for sure!
> There isn't many male halloweens around i have to admit, one reason why i'm holding most mine back, think if i get a nice halloween male hatch out it might be possible i would breed back to momo for one generation. Hopefully i'm getting another male aswell to pair with horus when she's old enough so i'll have two halloween bloodlines which i can then breed the offspring too eachother :2thumb:


well no doubt i will have a few as im taking over stickyfeets (hexems) halloween bloodline and adding leyla to it, so im sure we can swap a hatchling or two to get diff halloween bloodlines going. At laest that way you could get a pairing of leyla and momo through there hatchlings

on another note, spottymint, im about to sort some pics out of my pinner group. will post them in a min


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

jasont21 said:


> well no doubt i will have a few as im taking over stickyfeets (hexems) halloween bloodline and adding leyla to it, so im sure we can swap a hatchling or two to get diff halloween bloodlines going. At laest that way you could get a pairing of leyla and momo through there hatchlings
> 
> on another note, spottymint, im about to sort some pics out of my pinner group. will post them in a min


Didn't think of swaps :blush: it would be my pleasure, that's if my hatchlings even come out halloweens (damn un-predictive genes) It's the only thing im nervous about.

How many halloweens will you have then? I've only got the 2 at the minute and one was a lucky find from a petshop which i hoped to turn out male but turned out female

Looking forward to pictures as you have some stunners


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Yeh that's what i was thinking anyway, the way she's going it'll be before mid august anyway and if she goes over 40g by then it's a bonus for sure!
> There isn't many male halloweens around i have to admit, one reason why i'm holding most mine back, think if i get a nice halloween male hatch out it might be possible i would breed back to momo for one generation. Hopefully i'm getting another male aswell to pair with horus when she's old enough so i'll have two halloween bloodlines which i can then breed the offspring too eachother :2thumb:


how long do u incubate CG eggs 4?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

MaMExotics said:


> how long do u incubate CG eggs 4?


Known to be between 60 to anywhere around 130 depending on temperatures :gasp:
Longer the incubation the bigger the hatchlings are so inturn the stronger they are and also bigger head structure is also supposedly link with longer incubation as well : victory:


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Didn't think of swaps :blush: it would be my pleasure, that's if my hatchlings even come out halloweens (damn un-predictive genes) It's the only thing im nervous about.
> 
> How many halloweens will you have then? I've only got the 2 at the minute and one was a lucky find from a petshop which i hoped to turn out male but turned out female
> 
> Looking forward to pictures as you have some stunners


lol, well its an option for the future! may as well if we get some good ones, and more blood lines can never be a bad thing. 
Shouldnt be long before they arive, so will get pics of them all when they do, but will have 3 females and 1 male. (including leyla)



Chris18 said:


> Known to be between 60 to anywhere around 130 depending on temperatures :gasp:
> Longer the incubation the bigger the hatchlings are so inturn the stronger they are and also bigger head structure is also supposedly link with longer incubation as well : victory:


Yeah, mine kept at room temp, from feb/march time, have taken 90 days at room temp. Although my room does get quite hot. 



anyway just taken some pics of the Pinner trio, shame there not fully fired up, but when does any gecko ever fire up when you want it to.....

Firstly lexus who ive failed to have pics of yet...


















and then the trio


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

jasont21 said:


> lol, well its an option for the future! may as well if we get some good ones, and more blood lines can never be a bad thing.
> Shouldnt be long before they arive, so will get pics of them all when they do, but will have 3 females and 1 male. (including leyla)
> 
> 
> ...


 I want all of your cresties aswell as chrises : (


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Jason21

The guy top pic left & bottom pic right is nice.

So many loveley gecko's, where do you find them ?

Going to try global gecko's, see what he has, I don't drive, O/H has no real interest, so hard to drive 300 miles to get a good one.


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

MP reptiles said:


> I want all of your cresties aswell as chrises : (


you'll just have to wait for their babies! lol



spottymint said:


> Jason21
> 
> The guy top pic left & bottom pic right is nice.
> 
> ...


300 miles for a gecko? have you ever considered a courier lol. For the cost of your petrol, you would most likely get a gecko delivered to your door and there are plenty of reputable couriers around now. Ive only used tarantula barn myself, but thats cos ive had no problems with them and everything from them has got to me in a healthy condition. but for aprox 45 quid, its gna save you money and time if your travelling up to 300 miles!

and asuming by bottom pic right top left, you mean the 'furry haired' pin, thats lexi. 

and i just keep my eye out on anything that i think looks good, then as soon as i see it i buy it. Ive spent hundreds on single geckos, just to make sure no one else gets them before me. best quality / looking geckos are always gna cost more and your basically paying for something that could possibly be a holdback worthy animal to the original owner / breeder. 
Its got to be worth while for the breeder to sell it as that gecko could produce something amazing for them if they kept onto it.
Best advice if you want a decent looking gecko, save a couple of hundred quid and wait. As soon as you see something that you think... pos a bit much but looks good, (and is healthy of course) buy it. uve got the money so why not! Ive still got to get some extreme harly females, but i think ill be going to hamm for those, or pos getting some over from the US. 

(also - dont forget hatchlings will always change how they look for a few months, so if you see a good looking hatchling at a decent price, they only get better - lucifer being an example)

as a hatchling - 









now - 










Think on the 9 i have ive prob spent... not 100% sure, but over a grand anyway. the cheapest being a £50ish hatchling from lilly's (lucifer) the most expensive being leyla at £400. But all worth every penny.


----------



## Malekko (Apr 10, 2010)

*Are my gecko's too tiny?*

Hi not sure if this is the right place to ask, but thought i'd give it a shot.

I have two cresties - one is 18 months and the other is 9 months. They are pretty small and the older one doesn't look too much different to when we first got it at 5 months. It's grown a little but not much. Both cresties are the same size and seem happy enough. I see them eating regularly and they poop plenty. I only feed them CGD and they get no live food, and i was told once upon a time that live food will make them grow quicker and mine will grow, just far slower.

I make some food up for them every other day, is this not enough, should i be making their food up daily?

I have fed them a little banana and watermelon recently, which they loved and was wondering if perhaps i should give them fruit (obviously not too much banana and no citrus) more often as a treat, will this beef them up a little?

Although they are fairly small, they are not skinny and their ribs are not showing, i was just a bit worried as people have mentioned about not being able to start breeding until the female is at least 18 months old and 35g. Well my older one is absolutely nowhere near 35g and still looks very very young. I was hoping to be able to sex the both of them soon, but there is nothing at all showing, i guess this could mean they are both females, but how can i know for sure?

Should i definitely know by know what sex they are?

A little advice would be very handy at the mo. Many thanks

: victory:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Malekko said:


> Hi not sure if this is the right place to ask, but thought i'd give it a shot.
> 
> I have two cresties - one is 18 months and the other is 9 months. They are pretty small and the older one doesn't look too much different to when we first got it at 5 months. It's grown a little but not much. Both cresties are the same size and seem happy enough. I see them eating regularly and they poop plenty. I only feed them CGD and they get no live food, and i was told once upon a time that live food will make them grow quicker and mine will grow, just far slower.
> 
> ...


If you could weigh both it could be helpful
I'd only be worried about the 'adult' at this point in time, as you've said they do grow quite slow on CGD only but it should be atleast a lot bigger than a 9 month old.
I would keep offering CGD mixed with fruit as it's really good, i would stay away from banana completely as they're already smaller than they should be so you don't want the banana binding some of the much needed calcium. Could you not introduce some insects into their diets to give them a bit of a boost? Personally i'm not a believer of the CGD diet as something must be missing if they're growing so slow.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

hi jason21, 

Lucifer is nice, been looking at lilly's, may bare them in mind, now i've seen how your guy turned out.

I am willing to wait, been waiting since March already (setting up ect) & I'd rather pay more for someone special than any old gecko from pah.

Malekko, what type of CGD are you feeding ?

Mine will either get clarks or repashy with livefood, as I have no adversion to it (O/H won't have crickets & no dubia roaches). :whip:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

:whistling2::whistling2: Nearly there :2thumb:

1 year and 9 month old adult female










10 and a half month old juvi (believed female)


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> :whistling2::whistling2: Nearly there :2thumb:
> 
> image


so close who will u be breeding her with?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

1 year and 11 months male












MaMExotics said:


> so close who will u be breeding her with?


To the above male, he's not a halloween though so i'm still on the look out for a halloween male, i was offered one but don't have the cash at the minute which is a bummer. He does have a dark background, good head and crest structure and is partial pinstripe so still hoping for some nice babies


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Just out of interest what would be a good weight for a 6 month old believed female crestie?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

MP reptiles said:


> Just out of interest what would be a good weight for a 6 month old believed female crestie?


What's its diet, they grow at such different rates because of people varying their diet so much : victory:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

well she has repashy every night or second night depending on how much she has left over and i feed her on i think they are 3rd locusts every wednesday and sunday which are dusted and gutloaded she sometimes has only one and repashy or she sometimes has 2.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

MP reptiles said:


> well she has repashy every night or second night depending on how much she has left over and i feed her on i think they are 3rd locusts every wednesday and sunday which are dusted and gutloaded she sometimes has only one and repashy or she sometimes has 2.


hm it's pretty impossible to say, are you keeping weighing records for it, i find this very handy and keep records for all my animals, and when i have hatchlings i will be passing on their weighing records with them with loads of empty fields so people can keep track of what their weights are.
I would say as long as he's gradually gaining weight and growing there isn't a problem even if it's a small amount each week or month as they grow at their own paces


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

ye but unfortunitely ive realised my previous scales were wrong i got new ones and the old one said they were 5g lighter


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

MP reptiles said:


> ye but unfortunitely ive realised my previous scales were wrong i got new ones and the old one said they were 5g lighter


aww that's a bummer!
I had the same problem one week, i weighed them the next week and they'd both lost 1.1g so i'm guessing it was something to do with the scales when they reset to 0 for the tub :whip:

Just keep an eye on weights from now on, i'm sure it's putting on weight slowly but surely, it's damn hard to tell when the small ones eat food though which gets quite a few people worried for nothing :whip:


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

dont take this link as a given... but this is based on an average of a few geckos over time. 

THis is not mine, but from a member of the pangea forums

The Pangea Forums - Crested Geckos & More


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

I just reserved a very nice looking male from someone thanks to emmilllyyy
He's only 7/8 months old but I don't mind anyway as i need to quarantine anyway!
Not sure If I'm going to breed Momo to flitwick next month, then wait till next year to breed the new male and momo or wait 4 months and breed to the new male once he's all clear :hmm:


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> I just reserved a very nice looking male from someone thanks to emmilllyyy
> He's only 7/8 months old but I don't mind anyway as i need to quarantine anyway!
> Not sure If I'm going to breed Momo to flitwick next month, then wait till next year to breed the new male and momo or wait 4 months and breed to the new male once he's all clear :hmm:


cool when u picking him up??


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi

These are my 3 new babies, about 12-13 weeks old.

I know they are harlequin, any ideas on weather blonde harley ect ?

Pic's are 2 weeks old (approx 11 weeks old) & they are fired down.

Baby 1, peep, appears quite red on her head, orangy markings.











Baby 2, Spike ? (may change) Very pale, more yellow markings.










Baby 3, Dash, nervy little one. Appears darker than baby 2, but not red ish like baby 1.










Thanks for any tips, ideas or help. :notworthy:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

MaMExotics said:


> cool when u picking him up??


Some point in august having it couriered :2thumb: buying it for myself as a birthday present because my mum doesn't let my family buy me reptiles :lol2:


----------



## millie_moo (Oct 31, 2008)

wooooo i can finally join in on these threads! got my first crestie from the creaks show last sunday! i'm in love already! he/she is still settling atm so i dont have any other pics yet!


----------



## Reptile442 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Crested Gecko Morph Help*

hi do you know what morph my crested gecko is he is only 1-2 months old, just got him today!
‪what morph is my crested gecko?‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

JUst picked this little guy up from [email protected] have a few already and usually avoid our branch but spotted this guy for 25 quid, figured bargain.

Don't think he's harlequin not really any of the marking on his legs but his back real nice tri colour.
Ideas on correct morph.


----------



## Braz (Feb 10, 2011)

Forget the crestie, where did you get the vest? Hehehe. £25 that is a bargain. Hes a belter.


----------



## datseika (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm a crestie newbie and I know I probably shouldn't have snapped a shot of her so soon after getting her, but I stuck my lamp on and noticed her just chilling on top of her cave, couldn't resist. 

Her names Mary Jane (MJ for short). 










I picked her up ten days ago (totally in love already), she's about two years old, I was a little unprepared, but the previous owner was looking to get rid of her as she was bought as a pet for her thirteen year old daughter, and now that her daughter fifteen she's lost interest and her mum was looking after her. I saw the ad and felt like I could give her a good home, that and I was absolutely dying to get a crestie, she's such a lovely little friend.

Okay, now for a few questions to liven things up in this thread.  

I'm moving her into a new vivarium in the next week or so (the current one is a bit small for an adult), then going to try and leave her be as much as possible, maybe even black out the Vivarium at certain times, my sleeping patterns are pretty off at the minute so the light is often on at 3 or 4 in the morning, and I'd hate to think she's curled up all night when she should be active because of my messed up sleeping patterns. Does this sound like a good idea? 

Also, what sort of substrates should I be using, the previous owner used wood chipping, should I change this with the new Viv, or will she be used to wood chipping? 

Am I right in thinking that she's a fairly common morph, she's got slight pattern on her tail, but she's pretty much just yellow everywhere else.

Finally, if anyone knows of any halloween harlequin breeders, could they possibly point me in their direction? My flat mate also wants to get a crestie, so I'm thinking about getting another one in a couple of months, as I'll have a fair sized vivarium (MJs soon to be old Viv) which would be fine for some juveniles. 

Whew, long post.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

This is Freckles, my new frog butt boy :flrt:

















Rubbish phone pics, sorry.


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Braz said:


> Forget the crestie, where did you get the vest? Hehehe. £25 that is a bargain. Hes a belter.


Suppose the cupboard isn't much help :lol2: but other than that no idea, just appeared one day many moons ago.

Yeah [email protected] were doing 2 for 35 quid so picked up the 2 one for us one for the local rep shop.
Was thinking they shouldn't be that cheap, however they have no idea about any of the reptiles there.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

BoscMonster said:


> JUst picked this little guy up from [email protected] have a few already and usually avoid our branch but spotted this guy for 25 quid, figured bargain.
> 
> Don't think he's harlequin not really any of the marking on his legs but his back real nice tri colour.
> Ideas on correct morph.
> ...


Harlequin with partial pinstripes and portholes, nice addition!



datseika said:


> Hey guys, I'm a crestie newbie and I know I probably shouldn't have snapped a shot of her so soon after getting her, but I stuck my lamp on and noticed her just chilling on top of her cave, couldn't resist.
> 
> Her names Mary Jane (MJ for short).
> 
> ...


Putting a dark towel or some similar over the viv isn't a bad idea if you're going to have the lights on at funny times, just watch humidity doesn't g too high if you're covering the vents.
Yours is a patternless

As for Halloween breeders, they are quite rare but do crop up from time to time. I know jasont21 has had some halloween looking hatchlings but not sure if he's holding them back for a while or for good.
I'll be breeding a few halloween adults in the next few months or within the year so may have halloween babies sometime but not sure what i'll produce yet as crestie genetics arent understood as of yet


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Been looking for a thread full of crestie pics the last few days! 

Woop... So glad im getting cresties again!! 

Here's my old male who i should have back in a few weeks!! 

I really do love this picture to show off his long crests around his head! 

Honestly one of the nicest cresties iv ever seen! Feel lucky to of owned him and be getting him back


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

BoscMonster said:


> JUst picked this little guy up from [email protected] have a few already and usually avoid our branch but spotted this guy for 25 quid, figured bargain.
> 
> Don't think he's harlequin not really any of the marking on his legs but his back real nice tri colour.
> Ideas on correct morph.
> ...


I think this is one of our best buys..... Love this lil crestie, love the colours :flrt:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Chris18 said:


> I just reserved a very nice looking male from someone thanks to emmilllyyy
> He's only 7/8 months old but I don't mind anyway as i need to quarantine anyway!
> Not sure If I'm going to breed Momo to flitwick next month, then wait till next year to breed the new male and momo or wait 4 months and breed to the new male once he's all clear :hmm:


If you breed her to flitwick she might retain for next year (alot of mine have retained from last year and I've not had the pairings I'd wanted). Plus its getting a bit late year now ill be splitting my males out in the next week or so. If you breed her this late she won't breed until late again next year. Personally I'd leave her till next year now to get the pairing you want and give her time to maintain her weight/gain more xo


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thought I'd post up some pics of my new Crestie boy that I got today. Only had him a day and seen him so many different colours!! He's not fired up in any of these pics but he was black at one point during the day.


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

i'm buying chris18's male crestie off him tomorrow . so can't wait, i want to hyperventalateeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Thought id share these 2 pictures, I came across the hatchling picture of my favorite home-hatched gecko and its just amazing to see the change.



















He's still only a pokie bit but I think I see pores coming, I hope so :flrt: What a stud :mf_dribble:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

James_and_Hana said:


> Thought id share these 2 pictures, I came across the hatchling picture of my favorite home-hatched gecko and its just amazing to see the change.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Oh my, hello beautiful :flrt:
This is exactly why i'll be holding back any hatchlings i'll ever have, they can change sooo much and i'd be gutted if i sold something like the first picture and then the owner posted photos of it looking like it does now :mf_dribble:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Chris18 said:


> Oh my, hello beautiful :flrt:
> This is exactly why i'll be holding back any hatchlings i'll ever have, they can change sooo much and i'd be gutted if i sold something like the first picture and then the owner posted photos of it looking like it does now :mf_dribble:


:lol2: Depends how many geckos you have. Most that ive sold cheap to friends have turned out female, which bugs me :lol2: I have 47 hatchlings so far with more eggs and 15 are holdbacks already :blush: So I cant keep them all 

Unfortunatly I wont be getting any more babys from the same pairing as above as I sold dad a few weeks ago. Although no idea how he came about the parents were a neon yellow partial pinstripe and a blonde pinstripe male :/ I have a pretty lavendar tri colour female who I shall pair the above with if male, hopefully I can produce more tri's :mf_dribble:


----------



## datseika (Jun 13, 2011)

As advised, I moved MJ into her new viv today, initially she seemed terrified, and in turn I was terrified, I opened the viv to put her food in and she jumped onto my hand (which is a first), ran up my arm and jumped onto the floor! Luckily she landed in a box of clothes, but she was clearly very freaked out, I felt terrible.  

She seems to be venturing about quite a bit at the minute, currently sat in the dark in my room listening to her scurry about, hopefully she'll have found a nice little hiding spot by tomorrow morning, gonna pick her up some mango or strawberries tomorrow, hopefully that'll get her eating. 

I'll keep you all updated on how she's doing.  

Problem I now is that I've got this little Vivarium that'd be just perfect for a couple of juvies haha. )


----------

